# Can someone confirm this for me please...



## Sarahcake

Hello ladies, 

It's my 20 week scan tommorrow and I'm not going to tell the sonographer that I've had a private gender scan so we can get an unbiased opinion from her. 

I suddenly have a massive attack of the jitters that were going to be told it's not a girl after all! 

I've attached my potty shot if you could have a quick look. I think I know I'm being silly but I'd really like someone to look at it and tell me that I'm being daft &#128514;

Thank you x
 



Attached Files:







BB SC_9_01_01.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Talia12

Girl if you ask me! I'll post my girl potty shot for you in a sec, looks like yours. 
If it's any consolation, I have a growth scan tomorrow at 22+1 and plan to ask them to check the gender after finding out at 20+2 that it was a girl...and I'm feeling the same way! I feel like it could be so easy to get a girl wrong. However I don't know anyone this has actually happened to, so we're probably both just being over nervous!


----------



## Talia12

.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0961.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Talia12

When was your gender scan done?


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh thanks lovely, they do look similar! 

I had my gender scan done at 17 + 4 and in all honesty, there was no boy bits there, she really tried to find some but I was watching like a hawk and saw nothing. My son, we found out at 17 weeks also and it was very obvious. 

I'm just worried as we have bought her pram, and it's not one I would out a boy in and we have been gifted so many items of clothes and things so I'm sat here thinking god I hope the tech was right last time &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Talia12

I'm sure they're right! My cousin had a gender scan at 16 weeks and was told girl, and she told everyone it was a girl and bought loads of girl stuff (this was recently, she's only 4 weeks ahead of me) and I'm sat here thinking are you crazy I can barely trust the 20 week scan! Haha! But her baby was still a girl four weeks later. They wouldn't do these gender scans if they didn't work (obvs they're not 100%, but I think they are pretty close to 100%, they just won't say so in case they turn out to be wrong). My private sonographer actually said "that's definitely a little girl" which I thought was quite surprising of her to say that...and I'm STILL not convinced haha. But yeah, not only did you not see boy bits but I see girl bits on your scan. Both our potty shots have that long line in the middle with two much shorter lines either side, and the middle line doesn't protrude out at all. You're probably the same as me and just not quite believing you could have a girl haha. 
Well, we both have NHS scans tomorrow so let's hope we're both still pink by the time they're finished! Haha.


----------



## StaceyKor

Definitely a girl potty shot xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Your in tommorrow too Talia? You must update and let me know that your still team pink haha! I will too. I feel a little silly now, it's a pretty clear girly shot but I'm such a panicky person for things like this &#128514;

Thank you StaceyKor I appreciate you checking :) 

3:30 tommorrow and we shall see!


----------



## Sarahcake

And I think your right on the money there, I didn't think I could make girls! It's boys all around us, on both sides. Litterally no girls. This is the first one for a looooooong long time and everyone is so excited so I'm just want to be sure &#128514;


----------



## Talia12

Haha you're me then, exactly the same here! Lots of boy babies so the idea there's a girl in there seems somehow unlikely... I bloody hope so because I've bought/ordered loads of pink stuff now! :haha:
I've had my 20 week scan (the tech couldn't tell the sex properly so I had a private gender scan the next day) and now I have to have a growth scan because of a potential minor issue with the baby. Mines at 11:30 so I'll be sure to update!


----------



## Sarahcake

Ahhh i see, oh bless you I hope all works out ok with babes. Please do update, I'll be watching out :)


----------



## Talia12

You too!


----------



## Talia12

Defo a girl! He said "no confusion" and showed me between her legs. :D
Can't wait to hear your update! Hope the rest of the scan goes well too! The minor issue that was flagged up at my 20 week scan has resolved itself, yay :) Got another growth scan at 32 weeks, it's forever away of course but it's always nice to get to see baby! Although I will probably start worrying shortly before then that they're going to tell me it's a boy :rofl:


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww I'm so pleased for you that it's gone well! Great news that the minor issue is no longer an issue! 

2 hours for mine, she's on fine form wriggling around in there today so I wonder if they will get all the measurements they need haha! Honestly you say 10 weeks is forever away bit how quick did the time to between your 12 and 20 week scans go really? It's flown by for me I know!


----------



## Talia12

That's very true! Plus I always think Christmas comes quickly once September is here so if that's the case this year we'll be in January before we know it! &#128525;
Can't wait to hear your update! I secretly liked it when baby was super wriggly for my 12 week scan because it took ages to get the measurements which meant I got to lie there watching baby on the screen for ages haha :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

Everything is all good here. Lovely scan actually, really patient sonographer as she had her legs shut but after giving me time to jump around and move her, she is indeed a girl! 

All measurements and things looking spot on :D so excited now!!


----------



## Talia12

Wahey! I did have a sneaky suspicion we'd both still have pink bumps after today haha.
I totally went straight to primark and bought a pink quilted winter jacket. Too broke to go totally mad haha but soon!!! You started buying things yet? (Other than pram!)


----------



## Sarahcake

We've bought a few little bits but it's mostly been the mother in law who is going nuts buying pink dresses &#128514; she has 3 boys so never got a chance to buy pink so she's making up for it now haha! 

it's so nice to be able to go and buy something though isn't it!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Congratulations on team Pink!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Talia12

Haha aw, I bet, my MIL lives abroad but I've been told my SIL that she's already started knitting pink things :haha: yeah it's so nice to be able to buy! At this rate I'll have all her clothes by the time I'm 30 weeks, haha.


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww I love hand knitted things <3 so much thoughtfulness there. 

Same here! Were swimming in pink things ATM &#128514; this is where she decides she doesn't like pink haha


----------

